

Sexism is alive and well in the game industry - rhufnagel
http://venturebeat.com/2012/11/27/sexism-game-industry/

======
boboblong
Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah!

Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah!

Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah!

